# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Pasion për gaforret :)

## Eni

gaforret ?

une di nje menyre, por dua te lexoj dicka me shume ketu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Eni

he mo,

asnje nuk di si gatuhen gaforret e detit? (crabs)

----------


## Fiori

Eni mos thirre se te degjova  :ngerdheshje:  

Ushqimi i detit eshte ushqimi im i preferuar. Mund te ha cocktail me karkaleca deti deri sa te semurem dhe prape nuk them u ngopa. Per te mos vazhduar tek peshqit me rradhe. 

Dy perberes qe perdoren per gati gjithe ushqimet e detit jane : 1. Cocktail souce perdoret zakonisht per karkalecat dhe ne pergjithesi per te gjithe llojet e peshqve (zakonisht ne gatime te ftohta). Une e mbaj ne frigorifer dhe jam gati ta ha edhe ashtu thjesht pa gje, pasi ka nje shije pak djegese dhe karakteristike. 2. Si dhe parsley* eshte nje errez qe perdoret zakonisht ne te gjitha gatimet e ushqimeve te detit.

Gaforret i ha shume, zakonisht ne restorante ku serviren kryesisht ushqime deti,  po asnjehere nuk me ka rrene rasti te gatuaj nje gafore nga fillimi ne fund, pasi gjithmone i kam marre gjysem te gatshme.

Nje menyre fare e thjeshte per te pjekur gafore te buta (soft crabs), keto zakonisht kane guaske te bute :

*Përbërësit*

Për 12 gafore duhen: 

Kripe dhe piper te zi sipas deshires
12 miell** 
1/3 e gotes me gjalpe te shkrire
1/3 majdanoz i grire
12 feta limoni

_Përgatitja_

Piqen ne temperaturen 500ºF ose 260ºC

Si fillim pasi i shkrijme, gaforeve u heqim guasken***. U hedhim kripe dhe piper sipas deshires. I leme ne temperaturen e dhomes per gati gjysem ore ose me shume, ne menyre qe te marrin kripen dhe piperin si dhe te thahen disi nga uji i akullit. Me pas i pudrosim ""pak"" me miell dhe i lyejme me gjalpin e shkrire si dhe u hedhim pak majdanoz. 

I vendosim ne tave, pjesen e siperme te gafores e shtrijme ne tave dhe i leme te piqen keshtu per rreth 10 minuta ose derisa ta shikojme qe jane zverdhur disi. Me pas i kthejme nga ana tjeter dhe pasi i lyejme me gjalpe i leme perseri per 10 minuta te piqen nga kjo ane. Duhet te kemi parasysh gjate pjekjes ti shpojme me pirun disa here, ne menyre qe mos krijojne presion nga brenda dhe te shperthejne e tu lene me zemer ne dore  :ngerdheshje: 

Ne fund ju shtrydhim pak limon si dhe i zbukurojme me feta limoni nga anash. Kush ka deshire i shoqeron me salcen e ushqimeve te detit te permendur me lart.


hmmm yuummmm  :perqeshje: 
_______________
*me duket eshte majdanozi ne shqip, perdoret shpesh per gatime me ushqime deti. 
**mund te perdoret "nabisco cracker meal", qe zakonisht perdoret si veshje per pule, apo ushqime deti dhe i ben pak si me "krecka". "nabiso cracker meal" e perdorim zakonisht ne familjen time, po ka dhe lloje te tjera. --- Jo vetem nga anglishtja ne shqip nuk po di si ti them, po dhe nga menyra korcare si i them une nuk po di si tja u shqiperoj qe ta kuptoni ku e kam fjalen  :sarkastik:  
***zakonisht eshte me e lehte nq se i ble me guaske te hequr.


p.s. Eni mezi po pres te lexoj receten tende se une vertet nuk di shume per gaforret.

----------


## Eni

parsley- n dhe une e di per majdanoz dhe eshte nje nga erezat me te preferuara te miat, te cilen e perdor ne çdo gatim.

Fiori, receta ime eshte me gaforre qe jane me guacke, d.m.th. i nenshtrohen proçesit te zierjes njehere, pastaj atij te skuqjes, ose te pjekjes ne furre, proçes pak a shume i njejte me ate qe ke shkruar ti ketu. Po ajo temperatura si shume e larte me duket ? Une do preferoja me mire 200° pasi i shkrin gaforret e i lezeton me shume  :buzeqeshje: 
Plus qe une perdor shume ne frutat e detit dhe limonin, po s'pata limon as me shkon mendja te ulem te ha peshk a diçka tjeter nga deti  :buzeqeshje: 
ato 12 fetat e limonit qe ke permendur, them se jane pak  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Resto

goca gaforet i perdorin ne suprat e perditshme ose ne specialet .sup  me prodhime deti e cila permban gafore karkaleca fileto peshku skallop midhje kallamare ,te cilat shoqerohen me kokrra mistri ,karrota ,qepe te bardhe ,pak oriz ose makarona ,edhe mos harroni per te trashur lengun e supes sipas deshires hollojme pak nisheshte ma uje te vaket pasi e perziejme mire e mire ja hedhim supes per ta trashur pak  sepse ka njerez qe se kane qejf supen e holle ,mos harroni kripen perdoreni me kujdes sepse e  demton ushqimin qe po gatuani ne suprat e perditshme perdoren erzat sa me shume llojesh erza eshte me mire majdanoz ,nenezhik,barzilok,piper ,piper djeks,etj ,sa per special une per mendimin tim e perdor ne sallate siper me lloje te tjera prodhimesh deti ,pelqej sallatat sipas stines se veres qe po kalojme ,per profesionin tim kam kohe edhe pelqej shume prodhimet e detit se shpjeti do tju shkruaj me shume edhe tani pacim here tjeter pak me shume mirupafshim se shpejti visi

----------


## Estella

Gaforet pastrohen dhe vihen te zjejne me uje te valuar me kripe piper dhe gjethe dafine e cila I nxjerr erren e lumit ose detit. Lihen te ftohen pak, dhe me pas hiqet mishi nga guaska dhe e presim ne feta mbasi te jete ftohur. Sherbehen copat e zjerra zakonisht me makarona fare fare te holla ose (Angel Hair) ose me patate te vogla te kuqe te zjerra me kripe, piper dhe gjethe dafine. Nq.s e keni qef qe gaforja te jete me pak lend hidhni gjalpe ne tigan rreth gjysem luge gjelle. Lereni te skuqet mire, deri sa te ndiheni eren e gjalpit te skuqur. Hidhni  gjysem gote uje me gjysem kokre limon te shtrydhur, pakes kripe dhe piper te zi. Lereni sasine e formuar deri sa te marri vale. Me pas hidhni copezat e gafores qe keni prere ne lengun e krijuar. Uuuuuuuummmmmmmm do kenaqeni.

----------


## Larsus

te ndjame se bashku pasionin e perbashket per gaforret dhe llojet e tyre.. mirepres receta normale e jo normale e tipe.. 

une vdes per to i here ..
 ketu po ve lloje te ndryshme crab-esh, ajo e dyta eshte Dungeon crab qe gjendet me  seshumti ne west side if the states dhe pershkrim i pjeseve

----------


## Larsus

Cancer productus ose the  red rock crab eshte shume e perafert ne shije me Dungeness crab, por shume me e vogel dhe me e veshtire per tu kapur. 

figura tjeter tregon anen e brendshme te nje gaforreje femer dhe nje mashkull me pioshte per tu krahasuar: the male crab will have a narrow triangular abdomen while a female will have a much wider and more oval abdomen. 

nje nga llojet me te shijshme qe e gjeni me cilesi te larte ne Baltimore, Maryland eshte BLU CRAB--the Latin name, Callinectes sapidus, means, "Beautiful swimmer- oh so good e treta figure

----------


## PINK

shume te mira jane vertet .. apo kur ja thith ato legs (mishin )gjithe lezet dhe be nje zhurme ...shtttttttt :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Larsus

dhe sigurisht, "mbreti" eshte shume shume i shijshem dhe i shtrenjte ai alaskes sidomos 

the king crab - Paralithodes camtschatica

French: Crube

German: Kurtschwanz-krebs

Spanish: Cangrejo

Russian: Kamchatskii krab

Japanese: Tarahagani

me nje gjatesi prej 2.5 meters (8 ft). kane zakonisht 6 kembe kur te tjerat kane 8 normalisht.. dhe vijne me ngjyra te ndryshme lol

----------


## Larsus

Alaska Blue king crab --the beauty or the beast 

Snow Crab  at the end of the ocean/pond  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## niku-nyc

Alaskan King Crab jan gaforret me te mira per te ngrene dhe jan shum te veshtire per tu kapur. I vetmi vend qe kapen jan ne Bering Sea ndermjet Tetor-Janar, dhe 1 king crab ben mbi $60 kur coen neper pako per transport mallrash, por me vone ne market dhe restorante arrin cmime te larta.

----------


## diikush

> shume te mira jane vertet ... apo kur ja thith ato legs (mishin )gjithe lezet dhe be nje zhurme ...shtttttttt


Pink, po te kishe vazhduar edhe ca me shume pershkrimin, mbase do isha bere edhe une i apasionuar...    :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Larsus

> Pink, po te kishe vazhduar edhe ca me shume pershkrimin, mbase do isha bere edhe une i apasionuar...


 vetem e permendura e te thitmes, ta rrit..oreksin..ty? kollaj fare  :ngerdheshje:  

just for the record: njerez te paedukuar, ka piruna special qe e heqin tulin e kembeve kollaj fare dhe me pak stil kur i thyen sic duhet.. une i her ua kam marre doren t'i thyej atje ku duhet ...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Pink, po te kishe vazhduar edhe ca me shume pershkrimin, mbase do isha bere edhe une i apasionuar...


ti e ke llafin per gaforret apo te te ndonje kafshe tjeter   :pa dhembe:

----------

